# TBG Southern Zone Hunt



## sawtooth (Dec 6, 2015)

Alright everybody, it's almost here. This year's Southern Zone Hunt will be held at Chickasawhatchee WMA, same as years before, on the weekend of JAN. 10, 2015. I plan on being there earlier in the week. Please make plans to attend and mark your calenders now! If I can be of assistance or if you have any questions please feel free to contact me. It promises to be, and always has been, a fine time in the swamp. See you there.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Dec 6, 2015)

I am going to try to make it his year.


----------



## Barebowyer (Dec 7, 2015)

I am trying to get down there as well!!!!


----------



## jerry russell (Dec 7, 2015)

Looking forward to it.


----------



## Dennis (Dec 7, 2015)

Some nice bucks there too besides the pigs


----------



## Stump Shooter (Dec 7, 2015)

I'm in, I will be there the first weekend and first part of the week so kid can come before going back to school.


----------



## pine nut (Dec 11, 2015)

I'm going to try and make this one... It has been years for me.Enjoyed the one or two I attended before.  Last two hunts I had planned to go on someone died, so I'm getting the notion I need to stay home! Ossabaw Good friend and Middle Ga TBG my BIL, I'm getting gun shy!


----------



## stick-n-string (Dec 18, 2015)

I'll be there of course!!


----------



## pine nut (Dec 20, 2015)

Are the bridges rebuilt and where will the camp be this year any info?


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Dec 21, 2015)

I need the camp location also.  A GPS address would be great.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Dec 21, 2015)

What sorta weather are you going to order up for this year Dendy? Monsoon____ Heavy Freeze____ Monsoon followed by Heavy Freeze____


----------



## Todd Cook (Dec 22, 2015)

Barry Duggan said:


> What sorta weather are you going to order up for this year Dendy? Monsoon____ Heavy Freeze____ Monsoon followed by Heavy Freeze____



Maybe nice this year? This hunts due for some nice weather........ Maybe


----------



## Barry Duggan (Dec 22, 2015)

Todd Cook said:


> Maybe nice this year? This hunts due for some nice weather........ Maybe


You got that right. About time for a break.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 22, 2015)

All this rain over the next couple of days gonna fill the swamp up. If the weather stays warm, ya`ll best not forget your Thermocells. Skeeters are mighty bad .


----------



## Stephen Dendy (Dec 22, 2015)

I plan on attending. Should be a good time looking forward to it.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Dec 22, 2015)

*Campsite*

So where will the campsite be and what day are people arriving?


----------



## sawtooth (Dec 22, 2015)

Barry Duggan said:


> What sorta weather are you going to order up for this year Dendy? Monsoon____ Heavy Freeze____ Monsoon followed by Heavy Freeze____[/QUOTE
> 
> All of the bove. Why not? Bring your warm clothes, your rain clothes, your cool clothes, and your rain outfit. You will probably need all of them.


----------



## sawtooth (Dec 22, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> All this rain over the next couple of days gonna fill the swamp up. If the weather stays warm, ya`ll best not forget your Thermocells. Skeeters are mighty bad .



yep........


----------



## gtfisherman (Dec 22, 2015)

Dendy- I'm going to try and make this one. Who knows maybe the stars will align been a while.


----------



## stick-n-string (Dec 23, 2015)

Well considering it will be 83° on Christmas day I doubt it will be the normal -20°F for this hunt! It's gonna be a good hunt! I'll try not to get too loud at night shooting eggs! Good way to shut us up is to come over and shoot with us! Lol


----------



## sawtooth (Dec 23, 2015)

stick-n-string said:


> Well considering it will be 83° on Christmas day I doubt it will be the normal -20°F for this hunt! It's gonna be a good hunt! I'll try not to get too loud at night shooting eggs! Good way to shut us up is to come over and shoot with us! Lol



A better way would be to shoot AT you. A few people were thinking about it last time. LQTM!


----------



## bronco611 (Dec 23, 2015)

They usually camp at the mud creek road camp area, not sure what they plan on doing this year.


----------



## rapid fire (Dec 24, 2015)

Not gonna make it this year. Be out of town with the wife


----------



## bronco611 (Dec 26, 2015)

I guess that everyone is busy with Christmas or they do not want to give out camp location. They mat not want any visitors? I don't know, someone usually confirms things quickly on this section?


----------



## Dennis (Dec 26, 2015)

Mud creek campground is where we always have camped right across from the fire tower


----------



## bronco611 (Dec 26, 2015)

Thanks for verification I will try to make it if family matters don't get in the way with fun.


----------



## RPolk (Dec 26, 2015)

May try to make this one with my son. I've not hunted there in several years and he's never been.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Dec 26, 2015)

*Mudcreek Campground*

Is it Mudcreek Campground this year. Got any GPS or directions?


----------



## Dennis (Dec 26, 2015)

It's the first entrance to the Chick on the left then first left again into the camping area


----------



## SELFBOW (Dec 26, 2015)

PAPALAPIN said:


> Is it Mudcreek Campground this year. Got any GPS or directions?



Crossroads for Hwy 62&Mud Creek Rd


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Dec 26, 2015)

OK ... found intersection of 62 and mud creek rd.  Now where from there?


----------



## Dennis (Dec 26, 2015)

Turn left on mud creek road. Sign in and the camp is first pull off on your left


----------



## stick-n-string (Dec 26, 2015)

Just make sure you're on the dirt rd section of Mudd creek. If you're on paved rd you're going the wrong way.
Go through gate, go about 200 yrds make left


----------



## Clipper (Jan 2, 2016)

So far it looks good for me.  I will have to leave early to be home Saturday morning but I also plan to get there early in the week.  Packing now, hoping to leave Monday soon after lunch.  Had to miss last year due to knee replacement so I am looking forward to pigs in swamps this year.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Jan 2, 2016)

*Neighbor*

CLIPPER 

Looking forward to meeting you.  I am in White.

Hope to be there Thursday afternoon.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 2, 2016)

stick-n-string said:


> Just make sure you're on the dirt rd section of Mudd creek. If you're on paved rd you're going the wrong way.
> Go through gate, go about 200 yrds make left





Yep.

Bring your hip waders. Little islands and high spots off 62 will be wrapped up in hogs.


----------



## Knee Deep (Jan 2, 2016)

I plan on being there Thursday morning. I'm Looking forward to this. I've been so busy this year that I've had very little time to hunt.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Jan 6, 2016)

*Best laid plans of mice and men*

Best laid plans of mice and men ... 

Looks like I am not going to make this one.  

I was really looking forward to it ... but, alas ... it's not in the stars.


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 6, 2016)

PAPALAPIN said:


> Best laid plans of mice and men ...
> 
> Looks like I am not going to make this one.
> 
> I was really looking forward to it ... but, alas ... it's not in the stars.



Well at least you got the directions pinned down for next time.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Jan 6, 2016)

sawtooth said:


> Well at least you got the directions pinned down for next time.



YUP ... got it pinned on my Google Maps.


----------



## Clipper (Jan 9, 2016)

When  I left camp yesterday afternoon folks were beginning to show up and camp was beginning to look like tent city.  Should be a good hunt.  A couple of guys had seen pigs up to that time but no one had brought pork to camp yet.  Lots of water and lots of sign.  I will post my hunt experience later when I can take a little more time to write.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Jan 9, 2016)

Couldn't make it down th ere, fighting with some bronchitis. Good luck! Hope y'all wear em out!  Looking forward to some good stories.
Charlie


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 9, 2016)

charlie 2 arrow said:


> Couldn't make it down th ere, fighting with some bronchitis. Good luck! Hope y'all wear em out!  Looking forward to some good stories.
> Charlie



Yep I stayed home as well. Working in the cold Tues and Wed did me in and I've been sick since.


----------



## Shane Whitlock (Jan 9, 2016)

I wish I could have made it or even to SGTP but I have a trip to Ossabaw next week....needed to save my funds. The chick hunt is my favorite. Good luck everyone


----------



## Barebowyer (Jan 10, 2016)

Had to leave on Thursday night but had a good time...had a close call with a doe that Dendy and I originally jumped on the way in.  She had her bottom jaw recently blown off, apparently by a gun hunter.  Approximately an hour later, and a half mile away or so, I had another encounter with the very same deer and almost got an arrow into her twice!  Worked on her for 30 minutes or so and she finally crossed water over my boots! Next day, lots of hog sign and seem to find more as the hunt went on, bumped two hogs out of a deadfall within 25 yards of me, no shot.  Maybe next time.  Enjoyed the camaraderie, fire, etc....Looking forward to another try!


----------



## jerry russell (Jan 10, 2016)

Luke and I enjoyed spending time with everyone.  It was neat to hunt in a part of the state we have never hunted before.


----------



## Clipper (Jan 10, 2016)

Thanks, Dendy for hosting a fantastic hunt.  We had good weather, good fires, beautiful woods, lots of sign, and good times.  I didn't see a pig I could shoot at but still had an exciting hunt.  I drove down roads with water up to the running board to get to my spots, stepped on a brown backed, orange belly snake with a triangular head, nearly stuck my 4 wheel drive truck in a mud hole, waded swamps with water to the top of my knee boots,  and walked up on a sow and 5 piglets one night looking for a lost arrow by flashlight.  I do love this WMA.  I also stopped by Big Jim's on the way home Thursday but that is another story.  I will post when the bow gets here next week.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jan 11, 2016)

Yes Big Jim stops cost ya money.


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 11, 2016)

Ok, This year's Southern Zone hunt was a blast. The weather was not too bad, the mosquitoes were all but non existent and I'm pretty sure everybody saw some game. I know of one miss, and a couple guys poked one thing or another. Thank you to everybody who made the trip down, especially those of you that travelled a little farther to get there. Times like these are what it's all about. If you missed it, we'll be doing it again next year!


----------



## hogdgz (Jan 11, 2016)

hate I missed this hunt but I had to be out of town, I sure wanted to see everyone again.


----------



## Barebowyer (Jan 15, 2016)

*"Rusty Gold in the Swamp"*

I came across this "rusty gold" in the swamp at the Chick.  I thought it was pretty cool.  Anybody else come across it by any chance?


----------



## antharper (Jan 15, 2016)

Barebowyer said:


> I came across this "rusty gold" in the swamp at the Chick.  I thought it was pretty cool.  Anybody else come across it by any chance?



Awesome find , I'd like to know the history of that thing


----------



## Clipper (Jan 15, 2016)

Looks like you are not the first to find that tractor:
http://www.hunt-joy.com/Old-Tractor_10162693.html


----------



## bronco611 (Jan 15, 2016)

nope i found it 20 years ago it is in the pine island area near the shooting range in the swamp. there are also old log truck trailers and old winches that were used along time ago to pull logs out of the swamps still around in different areas.


----------



## Barebowyer (Jan 15, 2016)

Awesome guys...Thanks for the input!  I was trying to imagine it's age and the stories it could probably tell.


----------



## bronco611 (Jan 16, 2016)

I'm sorry old age keeps kicking my behind. I am 55 and I found that tractor when I was 20 or 21 that would make it over 30 years ago!!! time sure flies when you are having fun.


----------



## hogdgz (Jan 16, 2016)

seen that tractor several times, seen a lot of hogs around that tractor. beautiful area!!!


----------



## Knee Deep (Jan 18, 2016)

I had a good time at this hunt also. Seeing old friends and meeting new ones. I did get on about 5 sandwich sized pigs but nothing shooting size. I've been trying to put the video on here for the past few days but I'm not doing something right. Got a good video of 1 feeding up to about 6" from my boot. Oh well, if I can figure it out I'll post it up. Thanks for putting this together Dendy, I had a big time


----------

